# Pilotes New Flagship-On New RWD Mercedes 6 Ton Alko Tag Axle



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

What a beauty!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Pilotes New Flagship-On New RWD Mercedes 6 Ton Alko Tag*



teemyob said:


> What a beauty!


Hi TM,

I can't seem to find any external images. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

P.S. I did find this wee >>Video<<
The Explorateur is about two thirds of the way through, and very nice it is too.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Pilotes New Flagship-On New RWD Mercedes 6 Ton Alko Tag*



JockandRita said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > What a beauty!
> ...


Under inside - Middle left of Page

Click "Outside"

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Video*

The Frankia Version (Part of PILOTE Group)

Is on this Youtube Clip (Danish)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's pure Frankia. Lacks the bedroom/bathroom door though, Alan.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice
Forwarded the link to my mate dave who has an 09 explorateur and loves the merc chassis and has more money than he knows what do do with.

phill


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Video*



teemyob said:


> The Frankia Version (Part of PILOTE Group)
> 
> Is on this Youtube Clip (Danish)


Thanks TM,

I hope that those are LEDs bulbs in the lamps under the drop down bed, otherwise, if accidentally left on, there will be some lovely scorch marks on the upholstery. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*door*



erneboy said:


> It's pure Frankia. Lacks the bedroom/bathroom door though, Alan.


True, the Frankia Bathroom/Bedroom/Lounge door is a neat idea.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Trev, your post about that van prompted me to have a look at all sorts to see what I would want if we decided to change. So far I have seen a few I sort of half fancy but on balance I don't think I would bother changing. My problems seem to be sorted now, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Change*

Hello Alan,

I thought we would not look to change.

But now our wants have and we like the Idea of an Island Bed.
something we thought we never would.

I am not sure about the RWD Alko-Tag.

Still like the Idea of 4x6 and still looking at full air Suspension.

So have you sorted the reverse/judder issues out now?.

Trev.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No Trev, I still judder but I will stick a clutch in when it's needed.

We have the island bed and like it very much, all I really want is another metre in length split 700mm for the living area/kitchen and 300mm for the bedroom and maybe a living room slide out. I looked at RVs and the best I see for our needs is the Gulfstream Montaj, it ticks most of the boxes except that the interior styling is from the school of American Tacky and it's petrol engined. I guess I will wait and if a European like that comes along then maybe ..........., Alan.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

@alan vrey similar layout here

regards karl


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

karlb said:


> @alan vrey similar layout here
> 
> regards karl


I'll tell you what Karl, apart from the ridiculously impractical white upholstery, I really do like that design, but I bet you could buy a couple of decent RVs, for the price I'd have to pay for that. It is a beauty.

Ah well, dream on Jock. :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Karl you are quite right. The two slide out one looks perfect. Now where is Mrs. Ebs purse or should I work on her for a while first? Alan.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Pilotes New Flagship-On New RWD Mercedes 6 Ton Alko Tag*



teemyob said:


> What a beauty!


It certainly is a beauty, it will be a special order though !

Peter


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Gross weight 6000 kg
Gross train weight 6000 kg

Does that mean no towing capacity? if so its a shame as my van although 5300 kg has a towing capacity of 1700 kg

Wobby


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

If I was in the market of buying another van similar, Id go and speak to Dudley's about this Winnebago and see if they will bring it in;

http://www.gowinnebago.com/products/2011/via/

On the Mercedes Chassis means you've got the economy back and there are loads of "Toys" as Standard. This along with the View range would sell by the bucket loads over here, as the specs are huge. 
Very nice piece of kit and sensible length.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We wanted an island bed as first choice, however when looking at all the available models one problem jumped out at us.why do we have to shuffle halfway down the bed or further on some models, just to get out of it, at opur age we have to sometimes :roll: get up during the night and having to slide down the length of the bed to get out is just silly.ok the wardrobes are fine but we do not need big drawers etc down the side of the blooming bed. get real please.  

rant over.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bucket load*



nickjvanbitz said:


> If I was in the market of buying another van similar, Id go and speak to Dudley's about this Winnebago and see if they will bring it in;
> 
> http://www.gowinnebago.com/products/2011/via/
> 
> ...


"his along with the View range would sell by the bucket loads over here"

Doubt it otherwise Dudleys's and Travelworld would have them in-stock. Weak pound means UK imports would be expensive.

Payloads suffer with the extra weight of slide outs. The 2009< Dodge/Freightliner Sprinter and the new re-branded http://www.mbsprinterusa.com/ is currently limited to 5,000kG's.

Travelworld's sold Models with the Payload issues on the Fleetwood Icon/Pulse and the Monaco Covina.

If you want something bring over, Dudley's will do it if your pockets are deep enough. Or you could do it yourself.

TM


----------

